# Tool help/explanation



## boostin53 (Feb 5, 2017)

So some tools and other stuff followed me home from my parents. Took the flight home with 6 suitcases, only one of them with clothes.....the people at the baggage checking counter were very curious.

Anyways, I brought a few things I have questions on. The first is what I believe to be a tubular inside micrometer? I had to soak it all in evaporust to remove the bits of rust. It is branded Northern Tools. I have no clue how to use this or anything. Here's a pic of it
	

		
			
		

		
	




Next is a Kurt vise. The only markings on it are on the side. It says Kurt Mod D and Anglock. This item is being mailed from my parents to me. Surprisingly it fit in a flat rate box with tons of padding after being taken apart. Can somebody clue me in as to what model this is? As
 they have several D models and this is my first encounter with a Kurt vise.


----------



## boostin53 (Feb 5, 2017)

Next is a 10" Jet horizontal rotary table. Again, I have no previous experiences with a rotary table. I'm just wanting to know more about this table and details as I have no documentation for it. I had to clean it up a bit and recreation grease and oil it, but it runs smooth as silk still. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





These are the only items I came home with that I have questions about. My father aquired these from his old job knowing they would become of use to me in the future. He doesnt have any experience with machining. More followed me home that aren't seen in pictures. And sorry about the quality of the pictures.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 5, 2017)

Vise=awesome, rotary table=awesome, I don't know a thing about the top tool.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Feb 5, 2017)

First tool. Indeed, looks like a hollow ID mike. The top piece is a handle, Not sure what the needle is for, the second row middle is an end button that screws on the 1" ID mike on the right. It has empty threads on its right end. Each of the next 5 pieces screw onto that right end, giving various diameters that can be miked. Ideally it should be calibrated before use, but if you can check against a known diameter, you're good to go.


----------



## boostin53 (Feb 5, 2017)

One thing I'm curious to know is about the rotary table. On each side, where the slot to mount to the mill table is. There is a rounded section that appears to be for some type of pipe or something. Every other rotary table I see have just regular flat areas for the hold downs. I know this table can still be mounted like normal, but what's the purpose of the round internal area?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 6, 2017)

The rounded (concave ) sections look like lifting bosses. How heavy is it?

 "Billy G"


----------



## boostin53 (Feb 6, 2017)

Bill Gruby said:


> The rounded (concave ) sections look like lifting bosses. How heavy is it?
> 
> "Billy G"



72 pounds if the scale I used was accurate. And it sure feels like 72 pounds. I didn't think of lifting bosses. That makes sense.


----------



## boostin53 (Feb 6, 2017)

Well I learned something about the rotary table. It was not made by the same Jet brand I was thinking of. It was made by Jet tools and equipment in Canada. Jet here in USA gave me the number for them. Just got off the phone with them. They haven't made rotary tables for almost 20 years. 

I asked the lady if they still had documents and manuals for them. She said they got rid of all old documents about 10 years ago. My Google skills are weak with this one. I can't find a single table online the same as this one. Let alone a friggin manual. Oh well, it still works great.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 6, 2017)

WOW, at 72 lbs. that more than makes sense. Post any numbers you can find on that table. We will help you look'


Billy G"


----------



## boostin53 (Feb 6, 2017)

Bill Gruby said:


> WOW, at 72 lbs. that more than makes sense. Post any numbers you can find on that table. We will help you look'
> 
> 
> Billy G"


The label says model:HRT-
And stock number 4650

I'm assuming the model would be hrt-10 since it's a 10" horizontal rotary table. Too bad it's not a vertical/horizontal table. But it was free, not complaining!


----------



## royesses (Feb 6, 2017)

boostin53 said:


> Well I learned something about the rotary table. It was not made by the same Jet brand I was thinking of. It was made by Jet tools and equipment in Canada. Jet here in USA gave me the number for them. Just got off the phone with them. They haven't made rotary tables for almost 20 years.
> 
> I asked the lady if they still had documents and manuals for them. She said they got rid of all old documents about 10 years ago. My Google skills are weak with this one. I can't find a single table online the same as this one. Let alone a friggin manual. Oh well, it still works great.



Here is a link to a discussion about a 10" jet on Practical Machinist, looks like the same as yours maybe that guy has found some more information:
http://www.practicalmachinist.com/v...y-table-advise-where-get-index-plates-259080/


----------



## boostin53 (Feb 6, 2017)

royesses said:


> Here is a link to a discussion about a 10" jet on Practical Machinist, looks like the same as yours maybe that guy has found some more information:
> http://www.practicalmachinist.com/v...y-table-advise-where-get-index-plates-259080/


That looks identical, everything except that it's horizontal and vertical. But that exactly the same thing. I will read more on the link when I get a chance. Thanks for finding that!


----------



## royesses (Feb 6, 2017)

boostin53 said:


> That looks identical, everything except that it's horizontal and vertical. But that exactly the same thing. I will read more on the link when I get a chance. Thanks for finding that!



My pleasure. I'll keep on looking for you.

Roy


----------



## boostin53 (Feb 6, 2017)

Got to reading that thread you posted. That rotary table is actually a little different based on the casting. But it is for sure from the same manufacturer.


----------



## Highsider (Feb 11, 2017)

T Bredehoft said:


> First tool. Indeed, looks like a hollow ID mike. The top piece is a handle, Not sure what the needle is for, the second row middle is an end button that screws on the 1" ID mike on the right. It has empty threads on its right end. Each of the next 5 pieces screw onto that right end, giving various diameters that can be miked. Ideally it should be calibrated before use, but if you can check against a known diameter, you're good to go.


I believe that the needle looking piece is an edge on view of a hook spanner for assembly.


----------

